# Qualitätsmangel: Corsair 900D - Verbogene Seitenteile



## N30x (14. Januar 2015)

*Qualitätsmangel: Corsair 900D - Verbogene Seitenteile*

Hallo, 

vor zwei Monaten habe ich mir das Corsair 900D bei Caseking bestellt. Nach dem auspacken sind mir folgende Mängel aufgefallen:
- Die Seitenteile klapperten bei minimaler Berührung an den Ecken.
- Als ich die Seitenteile entfernen wollte, musste ich fast mit aller Kraft, aber dennoch mit Vorsicht daran ziehen. So wie in den meisten englischsprachigen Videos war es nicht, dass man nur an den hinteren Plastikteilen zum öffnen reindrückt und sich die Seitenteile schon fast von alleine entfernen lassen.
- Als ich nach dem entfernen der Seitenteile, die Oberfläche nach Unebenheiten geprüft habe, waren schlieren zu sehen.

Also habe ich meine Bestellung widerrufen und das Gehäuse wieder zurückgeschickt. Nach einer kurzen Überlegung dachte ich mir, dass es vielleicht ein Einzelfall wäre und ich vielleicht ein Montagsprodukt erwischt hätte. Also habe ich diesmal bei Alternate bestellt. Nach dem auspacken, war es noch schlimmer! Die Oberfläche mit dem Gitteroptik (Top Cover) hatte eine sichtbare Kratzer drauf. Die Seitenteile klapperten auch hier genauso (wieder an den Ecken). Also nochmal widerrufen.

Kurz: Die Seitenteile waren verbogen!
In dieser Preisklasse sollte so ein Qualitätsmangel garnicht geben. Ich frage mich ernsthaft, ob eine Qualitätsprüfung überhaupt noch bei Corsair stattfindet..

Denn, das ist nicht alles. Danach habe ich nämlich von 900D auf 750D gewechselt. Das selbe Problem..auch hier waren die Seitenteile verbogen. Ich musste mehrere Gehäusen bestellen und die Seitenteile, die nicht verbogen waren mit den verbogenen austauschen, damit ich ein perfektes Exemplar bekomme. Eins der Exemplare hat an der Einschaltknopf beim draufdrücken ein doppeltes Geräusch von sich gegeben (lockerer Draht?). Die anderen musste ich wieder zurückschicken. Da das 900D nicht günstig ist und ich auch nicht mehrere bestellen möchte, damit ich auf gut Glück ein nicht verbogenes Seitenteil bekomme, möchte ich gerne wissen, ob hier jemand gibt, der das selbe Problem wie ich hatte/hat. Denn so langsam kommt es mir vor, dass die in den USA die perfekten Exemplare bekommen (weil sich keiner in den Foren darüber beschwert und auch in den Youtube-Videos keine Mängel zu sehen sind) und in die EU Länder, irgendwelche Retourenware oder unfertige Prototypen verschickt werden, die dann an die Kunden ausgeliefert werden sollen.

Da ich privat mehrere PCs baue und für mich persönlich ein PC mit dieser Gehäuse bauen möchte, hoffe ich auf ein 950D mit besserer Qualität. Aber vielleicht kann mir das Corsair Team sagen, wie man an ein 900D ohne verbogene Seitenteile rankommt.


----------



## Soulsnap (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Qualitätsmangel: Corsair 900D - Verbogene Seitenteile*

Ich habe das 900D in den letzten Monaten bei 5 bekannten verbaut und alle Exemplare waren tip Top in Ordnung . Evtl gab es eine Charge bei der ein Mitarbeiter in der Produktion "geschlafen " hat. Wie gesagt bei den 5 von mir verbauten Exemplaren war alles so wie man Es erwarten konnte.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Qualitätsmangel: Corsair 900D - Verbogene Seitenteile*

habe das 900d swlbst und ich habe keine kratzer (auser 2 aus eigenverschulden )
somit kann ich das nicht bestätigen... auch hab ich das 900d im freundeskreis verbaut und ich habe nie mängel festgestelt... und ich achte darauf enorm genau wegen schlechten erfahrungen... so unwahrscheinlich es klingt, hast wo 2 montagsprodukte erwischt...
alle guten dinge sind 3


----------



## N30x (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Qualitätsmangel: Corsair 900D - Verbogene Seitenteile*

Komisch.. also ein Amazon und ein Alternate Kunde haben auch darüber geschrieben. Aber insgesamt nur zwei von vielen. Ich dachte, dass sich die "zufriedenen" Käufer damit zufrieden geben, weil sie vor dem Kauf keine hohen Erwartungen hatten und sich daher nicht negativ dazu äußern bzw. in den Bewertungen geäußert haben. Wenn das so ist, müsste ich doch ein riesen Pech gehabt haben und das gleich bei zwei verschiedenen Modellen! (Insgesamt bei 4 Bestellungen (2x 900, 2x 750D)) ??!



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Evtl gab es eine Charge bei der ein Mitarbeiter in der Produktion "geschlafen " hat.



Bei zwei unterschiedlichen Modellen? (900D & 750D). Dann wird dort anscheinend gerne "geschlafen".



Noxxphox schrieb:


> alle guten dinge sind 3



Deswegen bestelle ich es mir vielleicht nur noch ein letztes Mal. Diesmal über die offizielle Seite. Ich mache mir aber diesbezüglich ehrlich gesagt, keine großen Hoffnungen mehr. _Kein Wunder, wenn man 22kg zu Fuß zur Post hinschleppen musste und das schon zwei Mal. _


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Qualitätsmangel: Corsair 900D - Verbogene Seitenteile*

haha sei froh dasses kein komplettpc mit wakü war... meiner hat locjer nomma 4-7kg mehr xD


----------



## N30x (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Qualitätsmangel: Corsair 900D - Verbogene Seitenteile*

Stimmt. Aber ein Komplett-PC hätte ich dann nicht wieder zurückgeschickt, weil ich damit vor dem Zusammenbau zufrieden gewesen wäre 
Wo hast du dein 900D denn bestellt? Über die Herstellerseite kann man nicht bestellen


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Qualitätsmangel: Corsair 900D - Verbogene Seitenteile*



N30x schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vor zwei Monaten habe ich mir das Corsair 900D bei Caseking bestellt. Nach dem auspacken sind mir folgende Mängel aufgefallen:
> - Die Seitenteile klapperten bei minimaler Berührung an den Ecken.
> ...



Hi N30x,

erstmal ein großes Sorry für dieses ungewöhnliche und vor allem unerfreuliche Erlebnis mit unseren Gehäusen. Gehäuse verlassen in dem von dir beschriebenen Zustand unsre Werke sehr sehr selten. Es ist sicherlich nicht auszuschließen, aber kommt tatsächlich nur selten vor. Warum bei dir gleich mehrere Gehäuse betroffen waren kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen. Bilder wären hier klasse, sowie die LOT Codes zu den Gehäusen. Vielleicht hast du ja welche gemacht und aufgehoben? Dann könnte man das ganze näher untersuchen. So haben wir leider nur sehr wenige Informationen um auf Spurensuche gehen zu können. Verdeckte Transportschäden sind bei schweren Gehäusen, trotz anständiger Verpackung, auch nicht gänzlich auszuschließen.

Ich habe persönlich bisher kein Pech bei Gehäusen gehabt, kann aber gut nachvollziehen wie es ist enttäuscht zu werden wenn es Qualitativ nicht den eigenen Erwartungen entspricht.

Ich hoffe du hast nun tatsächlich eine für dich brauchbare Lösung gefunden. Lass uns bitte bei etwaigen Problemen umgehend ein Ticket über unser Kundenportal zukommen. Dann finden wir auch Lösungen, so dass du nicht schwere Pakete mit Corsair Produkten über die Haustür hinaus befördern musst. Natürlich hoffe ich noch viel mehr, dass du erst gar nicht defekte Produkte erhältst.

Viele Grüße


----------



## N30x (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Qualitätsmangel: Corsair 900D - Verbogene Seitenteile*

Hallo Bluebeard,

vielen Dank für die Antwort auf mein Anliegen.
Bilder habe ich leider keine gemacht (falls ich nochmal bestellen sollte und die Seitenteile wieder verbogen ankommen sollten, so dass sie sich schwer öffnen lassen und klappern, werde ich die Bilder zuschicken bzw. hier reinstellen). 
Was ich aber als Beweis liefern kann, wären die Meinungen anderer Kunden, die bei Mindfactory eingekauft haben und genau das von mir beschriebenes Problem beschreiben: Link

Man sieht also, dass andere genau die selben Erfahrungen gemacht haben wie ich, auch wenn die Gehäusen laut dir eher selten eure Werke so verlassen. Vielleicht behandelt DHL die Pakete nicht ganz vorsichtig, daher werde ich mich bei meiner evtl. nächsten Bestellung auf UPS verlassen.
Die Lösung, euch über das Kundenportal ein Ticket zukommen zu lassen, damit die komplette Rücksendung wegfällt, finde ich ganz gut


----------



## Bluebeard (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Qualitätsmangel: Corsair 900D - Verbogene Seitenteile*

Vielen Dank für die Infos. Ich bezweifle deine Aussagen natürlich nicht. Es geht darum, dass man den Jungs in den Staaten etwas auftischen kann, womit sie dann arbeiten können. Sofern die Gehäuse ohne Probleme (davon gehe ich aus) die Fabrik verlassen und dann beim Kunden mit Problemen auftauchen, muss sich z.B. bei der Verpackung etwas grundlegend ändern. Das 900D ist ja schon ein extrem großes Gehäuse und hat entsprechend Gewicht und das die lieben Paketzusteller nicht immer sorgsam mit der Ware umgehen ist ja auch bekannt. Wir werden das ganze im Auge behalten.


----------

